# 750iAH ED



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Little over 3 weeks to go. This is going to be a very quick trip to Munich and back. No real driving around Europe for me :bawling:...At least I am able to go pick up my car...


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

Yours is actually pretty close, try 2 months!! The wait is killing me but I'm sure it'll be worth it, my trip is 9 days =]. Make sure you take plenty of pics!!!


----------



## peace2peep (Dec 7, 2011)

Man! I will be waiting at least three months! I don't even have my date yet! Ohhhh Santa! Please come give me a delivery date! I've been good...kinda...


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

peace2peep said:


> Man! I will be waiting at least three months! I don't even have my date yet! Ohhhh Santa! Please come give me a delivery date! I've been good...kinda...


Who did you order through in FL? I haven't gotten my date yet either, but I'm not really sweating it..I have a car already lol


----------



## RVD (Sep 28, 2006)

wow. my date is 2 months away and i can't wait. 

airplane tickets purchased.
hotel reservations made.
itinerary set.

this is going to be an awesome vacation. 

9 nights / 10 days including amsterdam, munich, prague, hamburg, berlin, and madrid!


----------



## Valentino15 (Apr 26, 2011)

Are you driving the car to the drop spot or paying (60 euros I hear) to have it dropped off?


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Valentino15 said:


> Are you driving the car to the drop spot or paying (60 euros I hear) to have it dropped off?


I will try to spend at least 1 day driving. Trying to figure it out. Arrive 20th. Delivery at10:40 AM. Spend some time at the Welt as it's my first time. I may need to fly back on the 21st, but am trying to see I'd I can stay 1 more day. Drop car off 21st evening and fly out first thing 22nd morning.

what's the best thing to experience if I have just one day there? Nurburgring?

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Bimmer


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

iwantone said:


> what's the best thing to experience if I have just one day there? Nurburgring?


That is what I did. Driving there we took back roads and came back on the highway. The castle itself was impressive... the drive and really impressive. That was the only place we drove to and when I dropped the car off it had 183 miles on it.

I too did a quick turn around. Flew in Saturday morning, pick up was late Saturday afternoon and flew out Monday night. Crammed the Welt, the BMW museum, Nurburgring and Christmas in Munich square into that time. It was well worth sitting on a plane for 22+ hours!


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

How is it to drive the Ring in January? safe?

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Bimmer


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

I think the previous Poster meant
Neuschwanstein Castle which is an easy day trip from Munchen if the Weather allows. The Nürburgring is 550 km from München and would be a long Day trip in the best of conditions.


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

Bikie said:


> I think the previous Poster meant
> Neuschwanstein Castle which is an easy day trip from Munchen if the Weather allows. The Nürburgring is 550 km from München and would be a long Day trip in the best of conditions.


You are correct.... .


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Bikie said:


> I think the previous Poster meant
> Neuschwanstein Castle which is an easy day trip from Munchen if the Weather allows. The Nürburgring is 550 km from München and would be a long Day trip in the best of conditions.


So, is the ring out of question?

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Bimmer


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, if you are only doing one day of driving and the ring is 550 KM (or 342 miles) IMHO it would be too much. 700 miles of driving in a day would be a chore. 

I would aim to the Neuschwanstein Castle if weather allows.

Sorry about the confusion between Neuschwanstein and Nurburgring. But they both start with an "N". :rofl:


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok, so I have 2 days. Arriving 01/20 at 7:40 AM. Delivery at 10:40 AM. Have the rest of the day and 1 more date ie 01/21. Drop off car at MUC early morning 01/22 and fly back. Any suggestions on how best to use my time there?


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

If you can't spend it driving, spend it drinking beer! If you CAN spend it driving, drive to Zugspitzland or in any direction with unlimited Autobahn's and good weather!


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Considering that in late January there is at least 50 percent chance of ice and snow on the roads, I would pay the fee give up the car for delivery to the shipper. I would then buy a public transportation pass and enjoy München. See theWelt, drink Beer at the Hofbraü Haus, See the Deutsches Museum One of the best in the World for technical exhibits, trains, Planes and Autos. See Dachau or Nymphenburg Palace. Drink more Beer at the Weißes Brauhaus. See Marianplatz und so weiter. We are picking up a 528xi on March 30 and plan to stay on München Four nights and this is our eleventh visit. I never understand our members rush to get out of München. If the weather permits stretch your car out on the Autobahn and drive to Salzburg, Nürnburg, or Füssen for the Castles.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Bikie said:


> Considering that in late January there is at least 50 percent chance of ice and snow on the roads, I would pay the fee give up the car for delivery to the shipper. I would then buy a public transportation pass and enjoy München. See theWelt, drink Beer at the Hofbraü Haus, See the Deutsches Museum One of the best in the World for technical exhibits, trains, Planes and Autos. See Dachau or Nymphenburg Palace. Drink more Beer at the Weißes Brauhaus. See Marianplatz und so weiter. We are picking up a 528xi on March 30 and plan to stay on München Four nights and this is our eleventh visit. I never understand our members rush to get out of München. If the weather permits stretch your car out on the Autobahn and drive to Salzburg, Nürnburg, or Füssen for the Castles.


Some great advice. I am really keen on driving my new Bimmer on the Autobahn considering this is my first BMW and first ED. Whats a good site to track Munich weather...?

Keep the tips coming....


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Google is your friend.


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

iwantone said:


> Little over 3 weeks to go. This is going to be a very quick trip to Munich and back. No real driving around Europe for me :bawling:...At least I am able to go pick up my car...


Picking up my M3 Cab on the 18th, two days prior to you; but I'll be in Munich and around, site-seeing until the early afternoon on the 20th. Might stop back at the Welt on my way out of town and the start of the 12-day continental Europe circle-trip.

At the least, maybe consider arranging the factory tour?

My delivery is at 10:30 am, and the factory tour at 11:30 am (as if tearing myself away from the car will be possible). So perhaps you can arrange the factory tour to a time prior to departure from Munich if you are only doing the 24-hour-of-fun thing.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

Just booked the Munich Marriott for two nights via priceline for $70/ night (55 Euros). Total comes to $160 or about 125 Euros. Kings was about $120/ night total.


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

vmcvey said:


> Picking up my M3 Cab on the 18th, two days prior to you; but I'll be in Munich and around, site-seeing until the early afternoon on the 20th. Might stop back at the Welt on my way out of town and the start of the 12-day continental Europe circle-trip.
> 
> At the least, maybe consider arranging the factory tour?
> 
> My delivery is at 10:30 am, and the factory tour at 11:30 am (as if tearing myself away from the car will be possible). So perhaps you can arrange the factory tour to a time prior to departure from Munich if you are only doing the 24-hour-of-fun thing.


I've sent them an email for the reservation for the factory tour. Havent heard anything back yet.


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

Landing and taking delivery the same day, 3 hours apart? Man, you have some great faith in the airline industry!


----------



## peace2peep (Dec 7, 2011)

lilskel said:


> Who did you order through in FL? I haven't gotten my date yet either, but I'm not really sweating it..I have a car already lol


Dude I can't believe I didn't respond to you...sorry friend! I ordered mine through Greg Poland at Pacific BMW. He's in Cali. He's a great guy and takes care of us with patience and efficiency!

My date in March 20 for ED and then PCD afterwards so I can drive it to my Daytona Beach, FL house.

Rock on!


----------



## iwantone (Jun 2, 2005)

petriej said:


> Landing and taking delivery the same day, 3 hours apart? Man, you have some great faith in the airline industry!


Keeping my fingers crossed. Hopefully the Welt has a way to accommodate customers like me :rofl:


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

You guys who got Hybrid are so lucky......!!!..... all the incentives except the eco credit went away.... IWANTONE deserves some props, he started the whole hybrid frenzy.... I got one for myself!! employee deal is niceeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

[email protected] BMW said:


> You guys who got Hybrid are so lucky......!!!..... all the incentives except the eco credit went away.... IWANTONE deserves some props, he started the whole hybrid frenzy.... I got one for myself!! employee deal is niceeeeeeeeeee!


Good for you Greg :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## peace2peep (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you IWANTONE and Greg! You are a wizard my friend! BTW I got my ED packet in the mail yesterday and mailed you the PO Priority Mail(just because) yesterday.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

+1. A big thank you for the B'Fest community, and an even bigger one from myself!


----------



## Valentino15 (Apr 26, 2011)

+1. I was telling a guy who owns the business next to mine about the deal and he was floored. "So you're flying to Germany to take delivery and get to pick it up in the US, drive a new car like yours on a track and its that much cheaper?!?!?). Also a buddy of mine just leased a 2011 335ix from his local dealer and is paying about 60 bucks less than I will pay on the hybrid... plus I think he put down $2000. I don't even want to tell him the deal I got, he might cry! 

HUGE thanks to iwantone for bringing it my attention on the forum and Greg for getting me on this deal! Now I just need to make final decisions on colors, options, etc.! Too much time to change my mind...


----------



## AMIL (Aug 19, 2004)

[email protected] BMW said:


> You guys who got Hybrid are so lucky......!!!..... all the incentives except the eco credit went away.... IWANTONE deserves some props, he started the whole hybrid frenzy.... I got one for myself!! employee deal is niceeeeeeeeeee!


it was really a too good to be true deal i wish i learned about it before my Ed oh well. i cant even imagine what kind of deal you got for yourself


----------



## extremeromance (Sep 14, 2010)

Just got my confirmation letter today, can't wait to pick it up!!! :roundel:


----------



## anieto (Feb 8, 2004)

*Thanks Iwantone...*

I did the M3 crazy deal last year because of ChrisC and now the AH7.

Signed my PO last night and we pick-up on 2/25 8:00AM. It's our 7th ED for a 7...

Dark Graphite/Saddle/Matte Wood
Cold Weather
Driver Assistance
Leather Dash
Ceramic Controls
Apps
Shadowline


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Good work. I think you are the first person I've seen who did both the M3 and the 750iAH deal (apart from myself ). Nice to have the company.

What are your plans for the M3?


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

I did the E93 last January, followed by Z4 35is in July (and drove in for 2500 miles over 4 weeks in Europe), and tried getting the 750 AH for mid Feb '12 ED to coincide with a skiing trip to Italy. The ED folks said NEIN - enough is enough! :bawling:


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

REAL IMPORTANT FOR any BMW LOYALTY CLIENTS..... If you contract a BMW after 1/3/2012 there is NO RATE REDUCTION.............. you just get posted rate, the Mission to drive $, Eco credits and Options credits are all lockable........!! Very important for us all to understand this.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

skier said:


> I did the E93 last January, followed by Z4 35is in July (and drove in for 2500 miles over 4 weeks in Europe), and tried getting the 750 AH for mid Feb '12 ED to coincide with a skiing trip to Italy. The ED folks said NEIN - enough is enough! :bawling:


As in you've exceeded the limit of ED's they'll allow you to do? Or they are out of the 750h?


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

[email protected] BMW said:


> REAL IMPORTANT FOR any BMW LOYALTY CLIENTS..... If you contract a BMW after 1/3/2012 there is NO RATE REDUCTION.............. you just get posted rate, the Mission to drive $, Eco credits and Options credits are all lockable........!! Very important for us all to understand this.


Greg - there have been a few posts on the board saying that the $1000 OLP credit was not lockable, but the 0.003 OLP rate reduction was - so that is now confirmed to be incorrect.

My CA was actually saying all along that the rate reduction was not lockable, and I was saying it was (softly). So now we know. It looks like the communications from BMWFS are either so long or complicated that they are confusing even the pros - perhaps time for some BPR (Business Process Reengineering). Too bad - I would have loved the OLP - just consoling myself with the Eco Credit, Mission to Drive, Option Credit, and high residual (not to mention the allocation).


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi Chris and forum members please DISREGARD THAT POST......... WE HAVE SOME CONFUSION HERE............. I am calling BMW Retail Communication Center on Monday and get to bottom of this... I think Jon Shafer was correct and I am wrong, better to be safe and save us all some $ w/ loyalty rate reduction of .00030! so frustrating!


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Do you have some contingency plans if it snows, i.e. tires?


----------



## EuroBay (Apr 22, 2005)

[email protected] BMW said:


> I am calling BMW Retail Communication Center on Monday and get to bottom of this... I think Jon Shafer was correct and I am wrong, better to be safe and save us all some $ w/ loyalty rate reduction of .00030! so frustrating!


Awaiting details ...


----------

